# Bundling MC



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out 310.15(B)(3)(a)(4)&(5).

Chris


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

How can you have AC or MC without an overall metal jacket?

(4) Adjustment factors shall not apply to Type AC
cable or to Type MC cable under the following conditions:
a. The cables do not have an overall outer jacket.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Jim Port said:


> How can you have AC or MC without an overall metal jacket?
> 
> (4) Adjustment factors shall not apply to Type AC
> cable or to Type MC cable under the following conditions:
> a. The cables do not have an overall outer jacket.


That would mean something like PVC coated MC.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Bundling MC is an exception for the guys who do not know how to properly run Emt, and romex is too complicated for them.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Bundling MC is an exception for the guys who can't run EMT and expect to win any bids in the competitive bid process or want to maximize profit with time savings and material savings by using cable.


Fixed it for you


----------

